# TinBoats Decal



## Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

For the members of our Forum.....Would you like a decal for your vehicle, boat, or whatever? *Send me a PM with your mailing info and design choice* and I will send one to you. You have a choice of an American flag or the aluminum design. This will go while supplies last.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 21, 2018)

Well done & thanks. I already have some or otherwise would have shot you a PM.


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2018)

All requests so far are out in the mail! 

Thanks guys and gals! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2018)

All requests are in envelopes and ready to go. I just need to get stamps, I ran out. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2018)

All requests sent as of 1/30/2018 :beer:


----------



## okgene (Jan 30, 2018)

HI Jim,

Thank you again for the stickers.

I may have some postage stamps laying around that I can send you to cover future sticker requests.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2018)

okgene said:


> HI Jim,
> 
> Thank you again for the stickers.
> 
> I may have some postage stamps laying around that I can send you to cover future sticker requests.



Thanks! But not needed! Just continue to be a member here and lets continue to grow this awesome community/forum/family. :beer:


----------



## greeneo (Feb 1, 2018)

Jim
Thanks for the stickers, can't wait for it to warm up and get'em on the old boat.


----------



## Drock (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey Jim got the decals nice bright colors, thanks and thanks for a great place to hang out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2018)

Drock said:


> Hey Jim got the decals nice bright colors, thanks and thanks for a great place to hang out.



Thanks bud! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2018)

greeneo said:


> Jim
> Thanks for the stickers, can't wait for it to warm up and get'em on the old boat.



:USA1:


----------



## worminken (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for the decals, Jim.

Ken


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2018)

Fresh batch just arrived! 

Offer stands, if you want a decal PM me your mailing info and I will send one to you. On me.  

Specify aluminum or flag.

I also have 36 inch heavy duty vinyl rulers. If you want one of those you would just have to pay delivery of $4. I can afford to mail those! :LOL2: 

Rulers are free if you are local and we meet up.

Jim








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2018)

All Decals and rulers went out in the mail. If you asked for one and did not get it within 3 days, Message me back. :LOL2: 

Plenty of decals left, get your today and represent the BEST and largest aluminum boat forum in the world! :lol:


----------



## Brine (Mar 23, 2018)

If I only had a boat to put it on! #-o


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2018)

Fresh batch of decals in. Pm me your mailing info and design choice and I will get one out to you for free. 

Even for our Canadian Brothers and Sisters in Canada, I can send you one of the aluminum design ones. \/ 

Jim


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Apr 14, 2018)

Received mine. They are AWESOME. Thanks again Jim. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronjon1190 (Apr 23, 2018)

I got my Decals yesterday. They look great! I will post a pic of the american flag decal on my boat when I put it on!

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2018)

ronjon1190 said:


> I got my Decals yesterday. They look great! I will post a pic of the american flag decal on my boat when I put it on!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!





ckhenshaw4 said:


> Received mine. They are AWESOME. Thanks again Jim.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Awesome guys! Thanks again!

To the folks still waiting,
I still have a few to send this week so if you did not get yours yet, you will this week coming up. 
I grabbed a stack from home to ship them while I was at work, but I did not grab enough flag decals.  

Jim


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2018)

VERY COOL GIVEAWAY COMING UP AND IT WILL REQUIRE YOU TO SHOW THE DECAL. 

Don't have a decal yet? Send me a Message with design choice and mailing info and I will get one out to you. Limited supply........well not really but you wont make the giveaway.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 25, 2018)

Another member (Jethro) hooked me up with this one:




Thanks again.


----------



## jethro (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks good and good taste in trucks! I have a '17 GMC Sierra SLE.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 14, 2018)

GOT IT! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I have quite the sticker collection on my workbench. See if you can find the Tinboats Decal. Thanks again for the decals.... I'm putting the other one on my boat trailer.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 14, 2018)

I've drive a '17 Silverado....... great truck. You da man!


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2018)

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2018)

Bumping this for all the new members! Thanks for joining Tinboats.net! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2019)

All requested decals have been sent. If you have not received yours yet, chances are you are not. :LOL2: 

Please let me know so I can get one out to you, and apologies if I missed you in the last mailing.

Jim


----------



## Wallyc (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

Ok, who did I miss? I have 3 envelopes. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 1, 2019)

if no one claims them send one to me. i handed out the last one i had to a friend.


----------



## ggotts31 (Feb 1, 2019)

Ill take 1 if u still have any

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2019)

ggotts31 said:


> Ill take 1 if u still have any
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using Tapatalk



Send me your mailing info via message, and I will get one out to you.


----------



## IADIVER (Feb 12, 2019)

Received mine yesterday Jim, thank you, now I just need to figure out what I want to stick it to..Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2019)

IADIVER said:


> Received mine yesterday Jim, thank you, now I just need to figure out what I want to stick it to..Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can always send another one. 8)


----------



## Slimcowboy1978 (Aug 20, 2019)

I would love one to stick to my old Valco Tinny


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 27, 2019)

I'd like to put one on my new 14 foot Sea Nymph. Please let me know where to send my money. Thanks


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 10, 2019)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2020)

Bumping this to the top! 

Nothing in life is free? BS! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2020)

I risked Corona for you guys. :LOL2: 

I took a ride to the post office and emailed all the decals, rulers, and prizes I owed people. So...if you don't get what I promised you, please reach out by Wednesday.


----------



## 450clown (May 9, 2020)

Thank you sir for the new stickers! Now to decide where to put them!

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2020)

450clown said:


> Thank you sir for the new stickers! Now to decide where to put them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



:beer:


----------



## handyandy (May 19, 2020)

what are the rulers? a tinboats ruler decal? if that's the case how do I get one?


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2020)

handyandy said:


> what are the rulers? a tinboats ruler decal? if that's the case how do I get one?


 
The Decals and ruler are free, all I ask is $3 to ship the ruler if you want one. I can't afford to keep sending the rulers. Just send me a message with your mailing info and which decal design you want and I will get one out to you. If you are local to Boston, MA, We can meet up and I will give you a ruler.

Jim


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2020)

All Decal requests have been sent as of today. So, if you are waiting for one, wait 3 more days. If you do not receive it, reach out again. :LOL2: 


If you want a decal and have not asked for one yet, just let me know and I will get one out to you ASAP. :beer:


----------



## handyandy (Jul 8, 2020)

got mine in need to cut and bend a piece of aluminum to make a bump board with the ruler decal. I like that the ruler goes out past 30" so it will be good for measuring the bigger river kitties, and larger fish than bass. Jim was nice enough to throw in a pack of his senkos too, they catch fish as well.


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2020)

PM me if you want a free decal!

If you are waiting for one and have not received it, send me a PM, I probably dropped the ball on it.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 2, 2020)

All I can say is since I put the TB decal on the boat, I've landed two 5# rainbows! 

Obviously there is a correlation!


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> All I can say is since I put the TB decal on the boat, I've landed two 5# rainbows!
> 
> Obviously there is a correlation!



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 30, 2020)

Jim said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is since I put the TB decal on the boat, I've landed two 5# rainbows!
> ...




First pic taken back in March when I put the decal on. Second pic taken a few days ago. I just noticed that my TB decal is gone! I cleaned the surface well when I put it on. There is no trace it was ever there. I have no idea how long it has been gone. I cannot believe it simply fell off. The only explanation is it was filched. Clearly, there is a robust underground market for highly prized TB decals. 

Anyway, no worries. I have another one that is going on tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2020)

Love seeing the pics of boats that represent the site! THANK YOU! :beer:

I still have decals left, PM me if you want a free decal for your boat.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2021)

Bumping this as I found some more cleaning :LOL2: and I have a new batch coming in. Get your FREE decal choice today. (Read the first post for details).


----------



## JimmyTodd (Mar 28, 2021)

Getting the trailer rewired I looked over and noticed mine. Still holding up very well.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2021)

Everyone who asked should have gotten their decals by now OR they will be there by Friday. If not, please reach out to me and I will get one out to you. 

So I lack some organizational skills, I get it...... :LOL2:


----------



## RanchMisfit  (May 3, 2021)

thank you for the decals jim! i will post pic when they are installed on my tinny!


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2021)

Everyone who asked should've gotten their decals by now. If you have not or want a decal, send me a PM.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Attwanl (May 21, 2021)

Jim
How do I send you money for the ruler?
Thanks
G


----------



## Volsfan59 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks to Jim for the decals! These are quality decals, I'm impressed. My truck and boat are going to look great.

Thank you again.


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Dec 20, 2021)

Jim: 
If the Ruler decal & tin boat decal is available, please send me Your address and the ammount needed - 
Bay


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2021)

BAY BEAGLE said:


> Jim:
> If the Ruler decal & tin boat decal is available, please send me Your address and the ammount needed -
> Bay



Just message me your mailing info!  

Jim


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2022)

Jim,
Just got mine in the mail and they look great. Thanks for running a great site.
Roy


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2022)

Roy said:


> Jim,
> Just got mine in the mail and they look great. Thanks for running a great site.
> Roy



Awesome!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2022)

All decals have been sent, you should all of gotten them by now. 

For my Canada brothers, give it a few more days. :lol: 

If you want a decal, hit me up via private message.

Jim


----------

